# Vorstellung Community-Managerin: Jetzt habt ihr mich an der Backe!



## Toni (5. Oktober 2021)

Einen wunderschönen Tag ihr Lieben!

Ich darf mich recht herzlich als die neue Community-Managerin vorstellen, die ab sofort mit euch zusammenarbeitet. Vorweg: Die Stelle, wie ich sie innehabe gab es so vorher noch nicht. D. h. ich bin keine Redakteurin, sondern Explizit für euch da, um mit euch zu arbeiten, auf Wünsche einzugehen und zwischen der Redaktion und euch zu vermitteln.

 Wenn ihr Fragen, Wünsche oder Anregungen habt, dann sagt mir Bescheid. Ihr seid als Community auch schon eingespielt und wisst bestimmt auch schon was ihr gerne mehr oder anders hättet!

In den ersten Stunden / Tagen werde ich mich vornehmlich damit beschäftigen, wie das Forum aufgebaut ist, was es vielleicht auch mal an coolen Dingen gab (Quizrunde z. B.) und sowas vielleicht auch wieder ins Leben zu rufen, bzw. auch neue Formate zu erstellen! Wenn ihr Interesse an sowas hättet, kann ich auch gerne einen „Wunschkonzert-Thread“ aufmachen, wo ihr all eure Ideen reinspamen könnt und ich gehe sie regelmäßig durch 

ein paar Eckdaten:

Ich heiße Toni (eigentlich Antonia Dreßler) bin 25 Jahre alt, 172 cm groß und habe blaue Haare. Ich zocke meistens Rollenspiele wie Skyrim und First-Person-Shooter, mag aber auch die klassischen Mädchenspiele wie Animal Crossing oder Let’s Dance sehr gerne. Prinzipiell zocke ich aber alles gerne an (außer was wie Horror aussieht, riecht und schmeckt).

Weil es gewünscht ist, noch ein par mehr Infos zu mir 
*Filme/Serien: *
So ziemlich jede Feelgood-SitCom, die es gibt (Seinfeld, Scrubs, Big Bang Theory, etc.) aber auch gerne Komödien, Actionfilme, so ein bisschen Arthouse geht auch. Sehr gerne größere Serien auf Netflix wie The Order, Cursed, Braking Bad, etc. Auch sehr gerne Cartoons wie Bojack Horseman, Rick and Morty oder der Prinz des Dachen und gerade schaue ich endlich das MCU durch und Squid Games 

*Bücher:*
Alles was Fantasy ist und dabei am liebsten Hörbücher! Der Dämonenzyklus, The first Law, Die Weitseher-Reihe und natürlich Game of Thrones. Ich bin großer Fan der Känguru-Chroniken also mehr Satire / Komik und manchmal lese ich auch wissenschaftlichere Bücher, aber dann halt nur für das jeweilige Gebiet, was mich interessiert.

*Musik: *
Puh... Kein Gängsta-Rap? Und Metal, bei dem Leute kreischen und Brüllen kann ich auch wenig anfangen^^ Ansonsten mag ich von Klassik bis härteren Rock alles ganz gerne^^ Kommt halt auf die Stimmung an. Was ich auch furchtbar finde, sind diese neuen House/Synth-Cover von Klassikern wie Loosing my Religion – was soll das?! Wenn man mich auf Interpreten festnageln müsste, dann Green Day, Queen, Abba, Alligatoah, Wir sind Helden, Billy Joel und My Chemical Romance 

*Hobbies neben dem Zocken:*
Bogenschießen, Serien-Bingen, manchmal Reiten (hihi, sie hat reiten gesagt) und am liebsten Zeit mit Freunden verquatschen. Ab und zu versuche ich mich an DYI-Projekten, bin aber in manchen Bereichen erstaunlich untalentiert (Epoxidharz ist mein größter Fein).

*Ansonsten:*
bin ich bei meinen Freunden dafür bekannt, jede Scheiße nachzugoogeln, weil ich es immer ganz genau wissen will! Ich stehe auf Fakten, bin aber in der Regel sehr Meinungsoffen (wenn es denn wirklich um Meinungen geht). Ich gebe sehr viel auf Diskussionen, die ohne Beleidigungen stattfinden und bin der Ansicht, man kann über jedes Thema ohne Blutvergießen reden. Falls ich am Anfang deswegen vielleicht mal zu hart durchgreife, tut mir das leid, aber ich merke auch, dass es von vielen der Wunsch ist, dass Diskussionen ein bisschen friedlicher ablaufen. Fühlt euch bitte trotzdem nicht auf die Füße getreten und zur Not reden wir da drüber (aber bitte während meiner Arbeitszeit, also kann sein, dass ich euch Abends nicht mehr unbedingt antworte)


Liebe Grüße

Toni


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. Oktober 2021)

Na dann, willkommen und gutes Gelingen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen Tag ihr Lieben!
> 
> Ich darf mich recht herzlich als die neue Community-Managerin vorstellen, die ab sofort mit euch zusammenarbeitet. Vorweg: Die Stelle, wie ich sie innehabe gab es so vorher noch nicht.


Doch, gab es.



			https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/community-manager-amboss-stellt-sich-vor.9331017/


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Oktober 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Doch, gab es.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/community-manager-amboss-stellt-sich-vor.9331017/



Jain. Amboss damals war noch bissl was anderes, als wie die Rolle jetzt von Toni bekleidet wird.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jain. Amboss damals war noch bissl was anderes, als wie die Rolle jetzt von Toni bekleidet wird.



Sie ist also die Community Psychologin die PC Games betreut so wie bei League of Legends und co inzwischen gängig ist ?

Jedenfalls viel Energie dir bei der Arbeit


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2021)

@Toni 
warst du vorher schon bei Computer oder bist du ganz neu im Haus?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2021)

Willkommen im Forum und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Toni (5. Oktober 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Doch, gab es.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/community-manager-amboss-stellt-sich-vor.9331017/


Wie Matthias schon sagt, war es damals ein bisschen anders, aber du hast recht! Ich werde es in dem Sinne auch wie Amboss machen und noch einen Thread erstellen, in welchem ihr euch Meinungstechnisch austoben könnt 



Wynn schrieb:


> Sie ist also die Community Psychologin die PC Games betreut so wie bei League of Legends und co inzwischen gängig ist ?


Ganz genau! Nur eben auf eine Redaktion angepasst statt auf einen Entwickler/Hersteller  und Psychologie habe ich auch nicht studiert 


Zybba schrieb:


> warst du vorher schon bei Computer oder bist du ganz neu im Haus?


Ich habe hier letztes Jahr ein halbes Jahr Praktikum gemacht (allerdings in der Redaktion) und seitdem als freie Autorin Texte geschrieben  Ich werde in Zukunft wohl auch mal in der Redaktion ein bisschen was tun, aber primär bin ich für euch da <3


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2021)

@Rabowke Du bist so vorhersehbar.


----------



## fud1974 (5. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich habe hier letztes Jahr ein halbes Jahr Praktikum gemacht (allerdings in der Redaktion) und seitdem als freie Autorin Texte geschrieben



Ah, Praktikantin gewesen.. Warst du dann auch mal in einem der Redaktions-Podcasts?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ah, Praktikantin gewesen.. Warst du dann auch mal in einem der Redaktions-Podcasts?



Sie war auf jeden Fall 2-3 mal im GA Podcast.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Toni. 

Dann mal gutes Gelingen. Und lass dich ja nicht von alten Lustmolchen im Forum abschrecken. Die wollen nur spielen. ^^


----------



## fud1974 (5. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sie war auf jeden Fall 2-3 mal im GA Podcast.



War mir doch so!


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Nur eben auf eine Redaktion angepasst statt auf einen Entwickler/Hersteller


Die genaue Beschreibung fiel mir nicht ein - wollte dich nicht gleich als betreurerin / supernanny oder so beschreiben ^^


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und lass dich ja nicht von alten Lustmolchen im Forum abschrecken


Da muss ich an kleines arschloch denken der opa im rollstuhl


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Oktober 2021)

Na dann mal ein Moin von mir und willkommen im Forum.
Viel Spaß mit uns!


----------



## Toni (5. Oktober 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die genaue Beschreibung fiel mir nicht ein - wollte dich nicht gleich als betreurerin / supernanny oder so beschreiben ^^


Forenmama? Da findet sich schon was


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann mal gutes Gelingen. Und lass dich ja nicht von alten Lustmolchen im Forum abschrecken. Die wollen nur spielen. ^^


solange keiner sauer ist, wenn ich zurückbeiße, ist das ok  (oder geflissentlich ignoriere, je nachdem...)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> solange keiner sauer ist, wenn ich zurückbeiße, ist das ok  (oder geflissentlich ignoriere, je nachdem...)


Keine Sorge, solange du James Bond magst, ist alles gut.


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Forenmama? Da findet sich schon was


Also um hier vom jemanden "Mama" genannt zu werden, bist Du wohl bissl zu Jung 


Auch von meiner Seite her: Hallo


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> habe blaue Haare.


Gibt es eigentlich ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz das Zockerinnen dazu zwingt grelle Farbtöne zumindest als Strähnen zu tragen ?  
Frage für nen Freund.  

Als "Forenmama" definitiv zu jung, auch wenn sich einige hier wie in der Vorschule benehmen, aber erkläre doch mal plausibel wie Du zu 50+ Jahre alte Kinder kommst.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Oktober 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen! 
Vielleicht erträgst Du uns ja wirklich ein wenig länger als Amboss damals. Der hat ja trotz seinem stahlharten Nickname nicht so lange durchgehalten.  

Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg und Spaß bei Deiner neuen Aufgabe.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> aber erkläre doch mal plausibel wie Du zu 50+ Jahre alte Kinder kommst.



adoption. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> adoption. 🤷‍♂️


Ja, sehr wahrscheinlich !
"plausibel" war das Stichwort, da würde ich ja Vormundschaft eher gelten lassen.


----------



## MrFob (5. Oktober 2021)

Wie waere es stattdessen mit Mutti? Die Position ist doch jetzt wieder offen. 

@Toni Willkommen und viel Erfolg in dem Laden hier.


----------



## Toni (5. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz das Zockerinnen dazu zwingt grelle Farbtöne zumindest als Strähnen zu tragen ?
> Frage für nen Freund.


Puh, schwierige Frage, vor allem weil meine Dusche jedesmal blau ist, wenn ich frisch färbe
Aber vermutlich geht mit dem Hobby oder der Leidenschaft ein gewisser grad an Stilbewusstsein einher, von dem wir uns vom Nicht-Zocker-Pöbel absetzen! 



Chemenu schrieb:


> Vielleicht erträgst Du uns ja wirklich ein wenig länger als Amboss damals. Der hat ja trotz seinem stahlharten Nickname nicht so lange durchgehalten.


ich habe einen Vertrag unterschrieben, also habt nicht nur ihr mich, sondern ich auch euch an der Backe


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> ich habe einen Vertrag unterschrieben, also habt nicht nur ihr mich, sondern ich auch euch an der Backe


Ach, da gibts sicherlich Klauseln. Amboss ging danach ja relativ wortlos zu nem Publisher (?) 

Aber ich wünsche Dir hier natürlich gutes Gelingen und starke Nerven.
Kommt uns(hoffentlich) allen zugute


----------



## Loosa (5. Oktober 2021)

Cooles Blau übrigens! Das wollte ich auch mal unbedingt... Bleichen/Färben ging aber übelst daneben  (große Schwestern wissen doch sonst alles!!11) . Danach wurde ich monatelang als "Arielle" gehandelt. Das moosgrünblaue Ergebnis entsprach perfekt ihrem Fischschwanz. Nur fleckiger.  



McDrake schrieb:


> Ach, da gibts sicherlich Klauseln. Amboss ging danach ja relativ wortlos zu nem Publisher (?)


Probezeit zum Beispiel. Da können alle Beteiligten noch ratzfatz ihre Meinung ändern.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> @Rabowke Du bist so vorhersehbar.


Bitte? Wieso? Warum?


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> ich habe einen Vertrag unterschrieben, also habt nicht nur ihr mich, sondern ich auch euch an der Backe



Da muss ich wieder dran denken wie die bei Computec über Kannibalismus gesprochen haben beim Stromausfall Special oder als bei einen anderen computec special ein mitarbeiter ausgepeitscht wurde.

ich hoff du hast das kleingedruckte gelesen


----------



## Batze (5. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich werde es in dem Sinne auch wie Amboss machen.....


Solange es nicht so endet wie mit ihm wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg.

Frage: Wie Hoch gehen denn deine Kompetenzen um hier wirklich was entscheidendes ändern zu können?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte? Wieso? Warum?


Die Intuition einer alten Frau.


----------



## Worrel (5. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Intuition einer alten Frau.


Rabowke ist eine Frau ?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Oktober 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Rabowke ist eine Frau ?


Nur am Wochenende!



Spoiler


----------



## Toni (5. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Solange es nicht so endet wie mit ihm wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg.


Das werde ich tunlichst vermeiden, dann bin ich nämlich meinen Job los


Batze schrieb:


> Frage: Wie Hoch gehen denn deine Kompetenzen um hier wirklich was entscheidendes ändern zu können?


Also bis jetzt fühlt es sich sehr hoch an^^ Ich bin mir da noch nicht so ganz sicher, aber bis jetzt hat sich keiner beschwert  
Erstmal werde ich hier soviel rausgehen, wie es geht. Umstrukturierung, Ausmisten, mit den Regeln mehr durchgreifen, neue Formate / Themen / Inhalte erstellen, ist allerdings quasi das, wofür ich eingestellt bin, also darf ich das auch.
Themenvorschläge die sich auf unser redaktionelles beziehen und auch Kritik werde ich auf jeden Fall in Meetings und an entsprechender Stelle einbringen und schauen, was sich machen lässt, aber da ist sicherlich nicht alles möglich. Da steht ja auch immer ein Kosten-Nutzen dahinter, der auf den ersten Blick nicht offensichtlich ist. Dann will ich allerdings dafür sorgen, dass ihr wisst, warum etwas auf bestimmte Weise stattfindet und nicht geändert wird. Siehe auch hier.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt fühlt es sich sehr hoch an^^ Ich bin mir da noch nicht so ganz sicher, aber bis jetzt hat sich keiner beschwert


Sag ich mir auch immer wenn ich eine neue Tätigkeit antreten muss.  

Oh mit dem Ausmisten hast dir aber was vorgenommen... manche Bereiche sind hier wirklich ohne Struktur. Da hat der Amboss ja schon vor kapituliert.
Ist aber auch wohl dem überschaubaren Nutzerverhalten geschuldet. Kann natürlich sein, dass dafür der Zug schon abgefahren ist.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Oh mit dem Ausmisten hast dir aber was vorgenommen... manche Bereiche sind hier wirklich ohne Struktur. Da hat der Amboss ja schon vor kapituliert.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUJkwWkyX70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aber sie hat die Lizenz zum töten bekommen was ich las da sie nicht wie amboss ist sondern "anders"


----------



## Toni (5. Oktober 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Oh mit dem Ausmisten hast dir aber was vorgenommen... manche Bereiche sind hier wirklich ohne Struktur. Da hat der Amboss ja schon vor kapituliert.


Wenn du bestimmte Bereiche im Kopf hast, kannst du sie mir auch gerne im Feedback-Thread auflisten (musst dir jetzt aber auch nicht mega die Arbeit machen), ein bisschen was dazu kam schon und ich bin über Hinweise sehr dankbar! Wenn wir da gemeinsam eine sinnvolle Struktur finden, ist das bestimmt am besten und ich nicht einfach das mache, was mir persönlich sinnvoll erscheint


----------



## Vordack (6. Oktober 2021)

Willkommen  auch von mir  

Da haste Dir ja viel vorgenommen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## arrgh (6. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> und bin der Ansicht, man kann über jedes Thema ohne Blutvergießen reden.


Wat? Versteh ich nicht.

Ansonsten: Hallo und gute Arbeit!


----------



## Rdrk710 (6. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, und viel Erfolg beim Führen der Regie hier drin


----------



## Falconer75 (7. Oktober 2021)

Oh, spät dran. Willkommen Toni!  Habe schon viele gute Sachen von dir gelesen und gehört. Zockwork Orange, GAIN... und deine Computec-Texte. Und nun Festanstellung ftw! Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der neuen Aufgabe. Wird einige Herausforderungen mit sich bringen. Du packst das!


----------



## TheSinner (7. Oktober 2021)

Na hallelujah, mein herzliches Beileid. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass sich früher oder später wieder wer über mich beklagen wird da ich nie ein Blatt vor den Mund nehme, schon so aus Prinzip nicht. Die Haare schocken mich als ollen Goth nicht, da muss schon sowas kommen https://i.pinimg.com/564x/72/f7/a2/72f7a2ae6f96f358a399c3a48cb4c58c.jpg - aber hey, schaut immerhin halbwegs passend aus.

Immerhin googelst du, so wie meine Verlobte und meine Wenigkeit, auch alles krampfhaft nach. Bildet ja schließlich auch weiter - und, ganz Korinthenkacker der ich bin, seh ich über das "DYI" hinweg und sage: Epoxidharz ist voll super für Leute die nicht so grobmotorisch sind wie ich.Ich kann das also durchaus nachfühlen zumal meine Holde mit filigransten Dingen umgehen kann als gäbs kein Morgen mehr und ich sitz daneben und denk mir so "JETZT DRAUFHAUEN!? JETZT?! MUSS MACHEN UNGA BUNGA!"

Kann dir als Feelgood-Serie, falls nicht längst gesehen, noch Brooklyn Nine Nine empfehlen, zumal das selbst empfindliche Themen anschneidet und bravourös abwickelt ohne je seinen Humor zu verlieren.

Vielleicht sollt ich, nach all den Jahren, auch mal einen "Stellt euch vor" Thread machen. Bin zwar schon sehr lange hier dabei aber da ich mich normalerweise gern bedeckt halte was mich als Person angeht glaub ich offen gestanden kaum dass mich groß wer einzuschätzen wüsste. Aber genug gekapert, viel Spaß dir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Batze (8. Oktober 2021)

Ach die Haare sehen doch Cool aus. Finde ich Klasse.

Aber ob das alles hier was wird so wie Sie sich das denkt? Also ich habe da so Extrem meine Zweifel.
Da ist ein Junger Mensch der uns eventuell mit Helfen möchte, aber am Ende wird dieser Mensch, eben Toni gegen Windmühlen/Geld kämpfen. Und wie das ausgehen wird, wissen wir alle. Das Geld wird gewinnen und Sie wird verlieren.
Ich habe da erstmal absolut meine Zweifel.
Mal sehen wie es in einem Monat ausschaut ob sich da schon allein hier an der Forenstruktur was ändert. Tipps gab es ja schon genug, da muss ich nicht noch was zu sagen. Mal sehen ob die Hinweise von all den anderen, vor allen Stamm Usern es reicht um hier mal in 1 Monat was zu ändern nur an der Struktur. Was allerdings nicht reichen wird um hier mehr User her zu bekommen die dann auch bleiben.

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wo hat denn @Toni davor schon gearbeitet, also in welcher Community und wo hat Sie was bewegt in welcher Community? Wo kann sie Verbesserungen nachweisen, gerade im Bereich Forenstruktur und damit verbundener Kommunikation?
Kennt sie Überhaupt die Software um damit perfekt arbeiten zu können? Also Umstrukturierung usw. ?
Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.
In Ihrer eigenen Vorstellung steht zwar alles mögliche an Hobbys, aber rein gar nichts was sie für diesen Job hier bei uns Qualifiziert. Nicht falsch verstehen, aber da steht eigentlich nur Allerwelts BlaBla.
Da steht nichts von Ausbildung, Erfahrung in diesem Bereich, was sie hierfür Qualifiziert als, sagen wir mal Junges Küken von 25 Jahren.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen und schon gar nicht als Beleidigung, aber wo ist die Erfahrung um uns alte Säcke was vorzumachen? Und das ist hier eben ein Forum wo es um Mädels/Jungs geht die schon sehr viel älter sind.
Na ich bin mal gespannt und lasse mich gerne Positiv Überraschen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach die Haare sehen doch Cool aus. Finde ich Klasse.
> 
> Aber ob das alles hier was wird so wie Sie sich das denkt? Also ich habe da so Extrem meine Zweifel.
> Da ist ein Junger Mensch der uns eventuell mit Helfen möchte, aber am Ende wird dieser Mensch, eben Toni gegen Windmühlen/Geld kämpfen. Und wie das ausgehen wird, wissen wir alle. Das Geld wird gewinnen und Sie wird verlieren.
> ...


Es mag die Uhrzeit sein oder auch andere Querelen, die du - mal wieder - im Forum hast  

 Zusammengefasst, ist das doch eine einzige *Frechheit*.

Also ich für meinen Teil, lasse sie jetzt einfach mal "machen".


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2021)

Ein typischer Batze eben ... natürlich werden auch Toni gewisse Grenzen aufgezeigt, wäre ja noch schöner wenn ein Unternehmen nicht auf die Kosten / Nutzen achten würde.

Aber schlussendlich wurde sie genau hierfür angestellt, d.h. hier wird bzw. wurde erst mal Geld investiert und allein dieser Versuch von Computec, das Forum bzw. die Community wieder in Schwung zu bringen, sollte man wertschätzen und, pardon hierfür, einfach mal seinen Mund halten und die junge Dame machen lassen.

Du Batze erinnerst mich ein meine älteren Angestellten, wenn man Veränderung einführt: erstmal ablehnen. Kritisch sehen. Schlecht reden bevor man auch nur ansatzweise etwas umgesetzt hat. Natürlich mag ich auch die Leute nicht, die danach dann sagen: told ya so! Beides ist doof.

Einfach mal machen lassen, schauen wie und vor allem wo hin sich das entwickelt, hier und da seinen Kommentar abgeben wenn man der Meinung ist, dass das vllt. nicht ganz optimal ist: fertig.

Du schuldest dem Forum nichts, das Forum schuldet dir nichts ... d.h. wir alle sind freiwillig hier, gut, ich wg. Nyx, aber das ist ein anderes Thema, wenn es dir nicht passt: niemand zwingt dich zum Einloggen. Liegt dir die Community so am Herzen wie mir Nyx, trage etwas bei und unterstütze Toni bei Ihrer "Mammut-Aufgabe".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fud1974 (8. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Kennt sie Überhaupt die Software um damit perfekt arbeiten zu können? Also Umstrukturierung usw. ?



@Batze Stay cool! 

Leute die sich "perfekt" mit irgendwas auskennen wirst du heute nicht finden, das ist alles "training on the job", wir haben überall Personalmangel, wir stellen manchmal auch alles ein was Puls hat.

Wichtiger ist dass die Leute Motivation mitbringen und die Bereitschaft und die Intelligenz, was neues zu lernen.. und selbst das ist heute schon eine Anforderung da kann man viele Bewerber raussortieren.

Und an den Rest: Also, Batze war doch mal regelrecht zurückhaltend in dem Post..  Er hat sich doch geradezu schon zurückhaltend geäußert.. ist natürlich alles immer relativ. 

@Toni : Shakaaa!! Du machst das schon!


----------



## Batze (8. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du Batze erinnerst mich ein meine älteren Angestellten, wenn man Veränderung einführt: erstmal ablehnen.


Ich lehne doch gar nichts ab, im Gegenteil.
Ich hinterfrage nur. Ist es hier schon so weit gekommen das es schon verboten ist mal nachzufragen?


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich lehne doch gar nichts ab, im Gegenteil.
> Ich hinterfrage nur. Ist es hier schon so weit gekommen das es schon verboten ist mal nachzufragen?


Absolut nicht ... aber es schwingt bei dir *immer* ein latenter Unterton mit, ob nun gewollt oder nicht und das ist einfach unpassend.

Einfach mal so hinnehmen.


----------



## Batze (8. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Absolut nicht ... aber es schwingt bei dir *immer* ein latenter Unterton mit, ob nun gewollt oder nicht und das ist einfach unpassend.
> 
> Einfach mal so hinnehmen.


Kann sein wenn das so rüberkommt. Ist aber nicht der Fall.
Und wenn ich alles so hinnehme, hm, warum dann noch in einem Forum unterwegs sein und seine Ansichten/Meinungen posten?


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann sein wenn das so rüberkommt. Ist aber nicht der Fall.
> Und wenn ich alles so hinnehme, hm, warum dann noch in einem Forum unterwegs sein und seine Ansichten/Meinungen posten?


Hinnehmen im Sinne von abwarten und gegebenenfalls Unterstützung geben durch Ideen/Hilfe/Ratschlägen, ob die dann umsetzbar sind ist ne andere Frage, manches vielleicht nicht, anderes vielleicht schon.

Nicht im Vorherein direkt immer auf Skeptik/Abwehr gehen. Möglich dass das einem selbst gar nicht auffällt. Man ist halt in seinem Gewohnheitstrot oft, dafür wird man ja nett darauf hingewiesen. 

Toni macht das schon gut, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde auch wir sollten erst mal mal unterstützen und soweit möglich mit anpacken. Toni hat sich ja gerade erst vorgestellt.
Und die Frage nach Qualifikationen... ich musste lachen.^^ Sowas kann man machen wenn ein Twitch Streamer plötzlich zum Projektleiter zur Digitalisierung kritischer Infrastruktur benannt wird. 
Ich will die Aufgabe nicht schmälern aber ich denke hier ist eine junge Person mit Medienkompetenz und guten Social Skills besser aufgestellt als ein alter Sack mit 34 Jahren Berufserfahrung als Metzger. 
Und wie wir alle wissen, Unkraut vergeht nicht. So hart kann man gar nicht verkacken, dass wir nicht am Ende immer noch hier wären und Dampf plaudern würden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du Batze erinnerst mich ein meine älteren Angestellten, wenn man Veränderung einführt: erstmal ablehnen. Kritisch sehen. Schlecht reden bevor man auch nur ansatzweise etwas umgesetzt hat. Natürlich mag ich auch die Leute nicht, die danach dann sagen: told ya so! Beides ist doof.


Das wiederum erinnert mich an den neue Besen kehren gut und alles wird besser Manager Geschwafel ohne Dir da Persönlich nahe treten zu wollen.   

Als "alter Angestellter" hat man auch häufig einfach schon mal den selben "Wein" in anders gelabelten Schläuchen probieren dürfen und lehnt eine Verköstigung aus Erfahrung mal wieder Essig zu saufen somit dankend ab.  

Wenn das Management zudem entsprechende Argumente diesbezüglich wegignoriert, dann sind wir in der Welt wie in großen Firmen üblich.  
Wobei ich Dir zustimmen muß das es problematische Leute gibt die alles ablehnen, grundlos!


Aber um aufs eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen, ich denke Batzes Post zweifelt nicht im Ansatz Tonis Willen zur Veränderung an sondern stellt auf Basis seiner Erfahrung (Abstand inklusive) in Zweifel das ihr nicht anderweitig Steine in den Weg gelegt werden oder Grenzen aufgezeigt werden einen neuen besseren Weg zu bahnen. 


Edit:
Hab mal wieder zu lange gebraucht.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das wiederum erinnert mich an den neue Besen kehren gut und alles wird besser Manager Geschwafel ohne Dir da Persönlich nahe treten zu wollen.


... wobei der erste Teil stimmt, in positiver wie auch negativer Hinsicht. Letzteres greift bei mir eher weniger, ich sehe mich nicht als Manager sondern als Unternehmer, schlussendlich hafte ich mit meinem Privatvermögen und wenn es schief geht, muss mich einer von euch aufnehmen!  



> Als "alter Angestellter" hat man auch häufig einfach schon mal den selben "Wein" in anders gelabelten Schläuchen probieren dürfen und lehnt eine Verköstigung aus Erfahrung mal wieder Essig zu saufen somit dankend ab.


Das Beispiel greift bei mir aber zu kurz, weil ich das Unternehmen selbst gegründet habe und ich der einzige bin, der sich Chef nennen darf. 

D.h. wenn ich etwas mache, was auch immer, dann wäre es für alle Angestellten neu ... und hier ist die Reaktion einfach so, dass wenn Veränderungen anstehen, die jüngeren AN solchen Dingen aufgeschlossener gegenüber sind und, meistens, den Sinn und die positiven Möglichkeiten erkennen, während die älteren AN eher die negativen Dinge sehen, die durchaus sein können.



> Wenn das Management zudem entsprechende Argumente diesbezüglich wegignoriert, dann sind wir in der Welt wie in großen Firmen üblich.   Wobei ich Dir zustimmen muß das es problematische Leute gibt die alles ablehnen, grundlos!


Soweit sind wir ja noch gar nicht ... sondern Toni hat sich vorgestellt und ihre Ideen skizziert, nicht mehr und nicht weniger und dann kommt Batze um die Ecke und sagt: er sieht das skeptisch.  



> Aber um aufs eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen, ich denke Batzes Post zweifelt nicht im Ansatz Tonis Willen zur Veränderung an sondern stellt auf Basis seiner Erfahrung (Abstand inklusive) in Zweifel das ihr nicht anderweitig Steine in den Weg gelegt werden oder Grenzen aufgezeigt werden einen neuen besseren Weg zu bahnen.


Ich denke das haben wir schon alle so verstanden ... nur fängt ja seine Kritik schon an bevor ein Handschlag getätigt wurde und, was man nicht vergessen sollte, sie wurde extra dafür angestellt. D.h. Computec nimmt Geld in die Hand um hier etwas Schwung in die Bude zu bekommen und das ist eigentlich schon ein Zeichen des Wandels.



> Edit:
> Hab mal wieder zu lange gebraucht.


Kenn ich. Das ist im Alter so. 😏


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei der erste Teil stimmt, in positiver wie auch negativer Hinsicht. Letzteres greift bei mir eher weniger, ich sehe mich nicht als Manager sondern als Unternehmer, schlussendlich hafte ich mit meinem Privatvermögen und wenn es schief geht, muss mich einer von euch aufnehmen!
> 
> Das Beispiel greift bei mir aber zu kurz, weil ich das Unternehmen selbst gegründet habe und ich der einzige bin, der sich Chef nennen darf.
> 
> D.h. wenn ich etwas mache, was auch immer, dann wäre es für alle Angestellten neu ... und hier ist die Reaktion einfach so, dass wenn Veränderungen anstehen, die jüngeren AN solchen Dingen aufgeschlossener gegenüber sind und, meistens, den Sinn und die positiven Möglichkeiten erkennen, während die älteren AN eher die negativen Dinge sehen, die durchaus sein können.


Das hab ich natürlich befürchtet, weiß ja das Du da ein Ausnahmefall bist, außerhalb Famillienunternehmen sieht es aber halt anders aus.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Soweit sind wir ja noch gar nicht ... sondern Toni hat sich vorgestellt und ihre Ideen skizziert, nicht mehr und nicht weniger und dann kommt Batze um die Ecke und sagt: er sieht das skeptisch.


Vermutlich weil ihm klar ist das andere Besen hier aus welchen Gründen auch immer hohe Boardsteinkanten in den Weg gelegt bekamen, wäre zumindest ein Grund zu hohe Modivation zu dämpfen um einen zu hohen Absturz zu dämpfen.  


Ich kenn das von meiner Arbeit zu genüge, habe da mit mehreren QB zu tun (nacheinander) die auch euphorisch Dinge angehen und dann feststellen das sie ihr Konzept aus fadenscheinigsten Gründen und nicht wie versprochen durchziehen dürfen.
Der Frustlevel ist da ungebremst gewaltig, den Letzten habe ich vorzeitig etwas bremsen können, so dass er kein unerwarteten Fall hatte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du schuldest dem Forum nichts, das Forum schuldet dir nichts ... d.h. wir alle sind freiwillig hier, gut, ich wg. Nyx, aber das ist ein anderes Thema, wenn es dir nicht passt: niemand zwingt dich zum Einloggen. Liegt dir die Community so am Herzen wie mir Nyx, trage etwas bei und unterstütze Toni bei Ihrer "Mammut-Aufgabe".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bin ich *einmal* nicht kontinuierlich im Forum, weil ich auf der Arbeit ausnahmsweise mal arbeite und dann verpasse ich so eine Rede. 

Und es wäre kein Thread zur Community (im weitesten Sinne), wenn old grumpy man Batze nicht ein wenig grummeln würde.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und es wäre kein Thread zur Community (im weitesten Sinne), wenn old grumpy man Batze nicht ein wenig grummeln würde.


Mit dem Donald Avatar darf er das, auch wenn das nicht den aufgeregten Donald zeigt.


----------



## Toni (8. Oktober 2021)

So ihr Lieben, ich brauche auch etwas länger^^ Natürlich darf man Fragen, was ich für Qualifikationen habe, aber man darf es auch netter formulieren  
Ich habe Journalismus und Unternehmenskommunikation studiert, war als Freie Journalistin tätig und kenne mich ziemlich gut mit Social Media aus. Community-Arbeit habe ich nur mit meinen eigenen Kanälen ein bisschen gemacht, also ich kann dir versichern, dass ich noch nicht eingespielt bin  
Trotzdem hat mich speziell der Job als Community-Manager auch schon länger beschäftigt, weil ich es eine coole Art finde zu arbeiten und auf kreative Art mit Menschen kommunizieren kann und vor allem über spannende Themen. 
Während einige Dinge schneller gehen, als ich dachte, brauchen andere noch ein bisschen Zeit. Vor allem sind viele Meetings nicht immer sofort, sondern vielleicht erst am Montag^^ 

Ich kann jegliche Skepsis aber total nachvollziehen und wäre es an eurer Stelle auch. Für mich ist es eher noch mehr Motivation, damit ich dann sagen kann: Told you so!


----------



## Zybba (8. Oktober 2021)

Ich find Neuerungen häufig erst mal gut.
Die Zeit wird dann zeigen, wie gut es funktioniert. Ist ja auch ein Prozess, der nicht von heute auf morgen passiert.


----------



## Toni (8. Oktober 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich find Neuerungen häufig erst mal gut.
> Die Zeit wird dann zeigen, wie gut es funktioniert. Ist ja auch ein Prozess, der nicht von heute auf morgen passiert.


Ja, vor allem weil ich den Prozess nicht ganz ohne euch machen will. Wenn wir zum Beispiel neue Ränge einführen, wäre es ja cool, wenn ihr Vorschläge machen könnt (so als Beispiel)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich kann jegliche Skepsis aber total nachvollziehen und wäre es an eurer Stelle auch. Für mich ist es eher noch mehr Motivation, damit ich dann sagen kann: Told you so!


Mach erst mal. Das wird schon. Hier ist es doch noch ein überschaubarer Haufen. Wir wollen alle nur spielen! (natürlich glasklar auf Spiele bezogen)  
Dann kann Batze immer noch kommen mit: Ich hab's euch doch gesagt! 

Aber eine fundamentale Frage wurde bisher noch nicht gestellt!
Ei oder Henn... nein... PC oder Konsole. Was ist deine Präferenz? 



Spoiler



Es gibt nur eine richtige Antwort!


----------



## Worrel (8. Oktober 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ei oder Henn... nein... PC oder Konsole. Was ist deine Präferenz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventuell ist ein kleiner Hinweis in der Adreßzeile des Browsers versteckt...


----------



## Toni (8. Oktober 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Mach erst mal. Das wird schon. Hier ist es doch noch ein überschaubarer Haufen. Wir wollen alle nur spielen! (natürlich glasklar auf Spiele bezogen)
> Dann kann Batze immer noch kommen mit: Ich hab's euch doch gesagt!
> 
> Aber eine fundamentale Frage wurde bisher noch nicht gestellt!
> ...


hihi, als Kind habe ich mit Nintendo 64 angefangen und war dann mit Gameboy und co. eigentlich mehr Nintendo, dann habe ich mit dem Hartwaremüll meines Bruder ein bisschen am PC gespielt, bis ich zu Konsolen rüber bin. Fange aber langsam wieder mit PC Spielen an. Allerdings bin ich so am Controller geübt, dass ich noch nicht weiß, wie das mit Maus und Tastatur wird, wenn ich mal einen Shooter spielen sollte


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> hihi, als Kind habe ich mit Nintendo 64 angefangen und war dann mit Gameboy und co. eigentlich mehr Nintendo, dann habe ich mit dem Hartwaremüll meines Bruder ein bisschen am PC gespielt, bis ich zu Konsolen rüber bin. Fange aber langsam wieder mit PC Spielen an. Allerdings bin ich so am Controller geübt, dass ich noch nicht weiß, wie das mit Maus und Tastatur wird, wenn ich mal einen Shooter spielen sollte



Lass dich von den fundamentalen PC-Zockern hier nicht einschüchtern. Es ist nichts verwerfliches daran, auf Konsole zu spielen. *streichelt seine PS5* 😝


----------



## McDrake (8. Oktober 2021)

Toni hat so ziemlich alles, was in den letzten Jahren (?) Thema war und deren Auswüchse, in komprimierter Form in diesem Thread...
Kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Lass dich von den fundamentalen PC-Zockern hier nicht einschüchtern. Es ist nichts verwerfliches daran, auf Konsole zu spielen. *streichelt seine PS5* 😝


Die ist eh mehr PC als Konsole, die sind bei  Sony mit der 3 ausgestorben.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Fange aber langsam wieder mit PC Spielen an. Allerdings bin ich so am Controller geübt, dass ich noch nicht weiß, wie das mit Maus und Tastatur wird, wenn ich mal einen Shooter spielen sollte


Das wird schon. Hauptsache Du machst von den ersten Gehversuchen mit M+T ein Video für uns. 

Mir fällt grad ein, dass ich selbst seit Ewigkeiten keinen Shooter mit Maus mehr gespielt habe. Mein PC hängt seit Jahren am TV im Wohnzimmer und auf der Couch kommt natürlich der Controller zum Einsatz. 

Der letzte Maus Shooter für mich war Deus Ex (das erste). Das ist so alt, da reicht auch das Notebook locker. Letztes Jahr müsste das gewesen sein…


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Oktober 2021)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das wird schon. Hauptsache Du machst von den ersten Gehversuchen mit M+T ein Video für uns.


Iwo sie wird sich ihnehin Imba fühlen wenn die Finger erstmal das machen was sie sollen.
Die Präzision hat ganz andere Dimensionen und man braucht auch keine Zielhilfe mehr.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> die sind bei  Sony mit der 3 ausgestorben.


Halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Lass dich von den fundamentalen PC-Zockern hier nicht einschüchtern. Es ist nichts verwerfliches daran, auf Konsole zu spielen. *streichelt seine PS5* 😝


Du nimmst das hier viel zu ernst. War ne lieb gemeinte Frage mit spaßigem Unterton. 
Ich werd den Teufel tun und irgendwem sein System absprechen auch wenn ich gern für den PC die Fahne hochhalte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Du nimmst das hier viel zu ernst. War ne lieb gemeinte Frage mit spaßigem Unterton.



Dir hab ich gar nichts vorgeworfen.
Ich fand nur Tonis Antwort hörte sich am Ende ein wenig danach an, als müsse sie noch hinzufügen langsam wieder am PC anzufangen, um die PC-Fraktion hier zufrieden stellen.


----------



## fud1974 (8. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dir hab ich gar nichts vorgeworfen.
> Ich fand nur Tonis Antwort hörte sich am Ende ein wenig danach an, als müsse sie noch hinzufügen langsam wieder am PC anzufangen, um die PC-Fraktion hier zufrieden stellen.



Die Meute ist halt entfesselt, das Rehkitz wagt sich auf die Lichtung, blinzelnde leuchtende Augen im Dunkel des Waldrandes die es hungrig anstarren und knurren "PC Master Race oder Konsolen-Plebs?".. ist doch klar dass sowas passiert!  

*Streichelt seine Konsolen UND seinen PC*

"Ihr seid alle meine Kinder, ihr müsst nicht eifersüchtig sein..."


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2021)

Mir gefällt das Video von Toni das auf der Hauptseite live ging


----------



## ViktorEippert (9. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> *Streichelt seine Konsolen UND seinen PC*
> 
> "Ihr seid alle meine Kinder, ihr müsst nicht eifersüchtig sein..."


So geht es mir auch. Wieso auf eines festlegen, wenn man mit beidem sehr viel Spaß haben kann? An den Konsolen kann ich gechillt auf der Couch am TV entsprechende Spiele zocken (bei mir vor allem Abenteuer-Spiele, Action-Games, Exklusiv-Spiele natürlich und manche Indies) und am PC zocke ich dann Strategietitel oder andere Games, die am PC eben mehr Sinn machen. Also ich würde beides nicht missen wollen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2021)

ViktorEippert schrieb:


> So geht es mir auch. Wieso auf eines festlegen, wenn man mit beidem sehr viel Spaß haben kann? *An den Konsolen kann ich gechillt auf der Couch am TV entsprechende Spiele zocken (bei mir vor allem Abenteuer-Spiele, Action-Games*, Exklusiv-Spiele natürlich und manche Indies) und am PC zocke ich dann Strategietitel oder andere Games, die am PC eben mehr Sinn machen. Also ich würde beides nicht missen wollen.


Seit wann geht es am PC + (!) TV nicht?

Mal ab von Exkkusiv-Titeln auf die ich ohnehin keinen Wert lege hat sich für mich seit der PS2 nie der Sinn für ne Konsolen-Anschaffung ergeben.

(einzige Ausnahne: die MGS Legacy Edition, aber seitdem ich diese durch hab hält sich meine gebrauchte PS3 in einer Art Cry-Schlaf. )

Ach ja... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ViktorEippert (9. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seit wann geht es am PC + (!) TV nicht?


Okay, es geht grundsätzlich schon. Aber die allermeisten Games, die ich am PC spiele, spiele ich mit Maus+Tastatur. Und das verträgt sich bei mir nicht mit Couch. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit diesen Couchmaster-Dingern etc. Wenn ich Tisch-Feeling haben will, setze ich mich an den Tisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2021)

ViktorEippert schrieb:


> Okay, es geht grundsätzlich schon. Aber die allermeisten Games, die ich am PC spiele, spiele ich mit Maus+Tastatur. Und das verträgt sich bei mir nicht mit Couch. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit diesen Couchmaster-Dingern etc. Wenn ich Tisch-Feeling haben will, setze ich mich an den Tisch.


Kein Ding. Strategie und Co. sind ohne Frage Tisch-Pflicht. Ich wollte auch nur damit andeuten dass Couch- *und* Tisch-Gaming am PC gleichermaßen vereinbar sind.

Darum ja: Wozu brauch ich dann noch ne Konsole?

Und komm mir jetzt nicht wegen Exkkusiv-Titel etc...   In meinem Restleben wird es keine Konsole mehr für mich geben, das steht zweifelsfrei fest.


----------



## Worrel (9. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal ab von Exkkusiv-Titeln auf die ich ohnehin keinen Wert lege hat sich für mich seit der PS2 nie der Sinn für ne Konsolen-Anschaffung ergeben.


This.
Vor allem, da bei mir TV + PC Monitor ein und dasselbe Gerät sind. 

Außerdem ist mein Pile of Shame auf dem PC schon groß genug, da habe ich wahrscheinlich buchstäblich genug Spielstoff für den Rest meines Lebens. Daher brauche ich definitiv keine Konsole.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> This.
> Vor allem, da bei mir TV + PC Monitor ein und dasselbe Gerät sind.
> 
> Außerdem ist mein Pile of Shame auf dem PC schon groß genug, da habe ich wahrscheinlich buchstäblich genug Spielstoff für den Rest meines Lebens. Daher brauche ich definitiv keine Konsole.


Zumal die persönliche PiS von Jahr zu Jahr sowieso stärker wächst als dass sie überhaupt abnimmt.


----------



## fud1974 (10. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seit wann geht es am PC + (!) TV nicht?



"Gehen" tut alles, und keiner "braucht" unbedingt mehrere Plattformen, natürlich reden wir hier von einem Luxusproblem.

Aber die Konsole ist wesentlich schneller aus dem Standby wieder aufgeweckt und im Spiel inklusive Ausgabe auf dem Fernseher bis ich den PC wieder in Gang bekommen habe und ihm trotz aller Dritthersteller Tools beigebracht habe dass jetzt für die folgende Session nicht der Monitor, sondern der via HDMI-Ausgang anzusteuernde Fernseher das Hauptdisplay sein soll bzw. das Steam Link - Streaming korrekt loslegt.. pure Convenience halt.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch einige Spiele auf Konsole noch mal angeschafft die ich schon auf PC hatte.. just for the fun of it.

Übrigens bezeichnend das auf dem Foto kein PC ist.. zumindest kein " IBM PC kompatibler"  .. aber just kidding, Botschaft ist angekommen!


----------



## McDrake (11. Oktober 2021)

So ganz wenig offtopic inzwischen? 
Oo


----------



## Worrel (11. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fud1974 (11. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> So ganz wenig offtopic inzwischen?
> Oo



Nein, Nein!! Ganz on topic!! Du weißt doch, die Hintergründe einer Person mit solch einer Verantwortung müssen aufs kleinste abgeklopft werden!

Ist ja keine Kleinigkeit wie das Kanzleramt... stell dir mal vor, jemand will Community-Manager werden und dann ist er/sie "Console-Player-Only" 

*Gasp*

Nicht auszudenken was dann passieren würde, und das nur weil man den Background Check nachlässig gehandhabt hat!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Aber die Konsole ist wesentlich schneller aus dem Standby wieder aufgeweckt und im Spiel inklusive Ausgabe auf dem Fernseher bis ich den PC wieder in Gang bekommen habe und ihm trotz aller Dritthersteller Tools beigebracht habe dass jetzt für die folgende Session nicht der Monitor, sondern der via HDMI-Ausgang anzusteuernde Fernseher das Hauptdisplay sein soll bzw. das Steam Link - Streaming korrekt loslegt.. pure Convenience halt.


Also sorry ... zumindest beim NV System sind es einmalig keine 5 Min bis man eine Tastenkombi zum Ausgangwechseln (es werden eh nur connectete Leitungen umgeschaltet) eingerichtet hat, ganz ohne 3rd Party und ohne Grundwissen.
Hab das vor einigen Jahren mal eine ganze Zeitlang so gehabt.


----------



## fud1974 (11. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Also sorry ... zumindest beim NV System sind es einmalig keine 5 Min bis man eine Tastenkombi zum Ausgangwechseln (es werden eh nur connectete Leitungen umgeschaltet) eingerichtet hat, ganz ohne 3rd Party und ohne Grundwissen.
> Hab das vor einigen Jahren mal eine ganze Zeitlang so gehabt.


Schreib gerne rein wie das geht.. sowas suche ich seit Jahren.

Ich hab dafür immer Presets mit "DisplayFusion" benutzt, das macht im Prinzip nix anderes.. aber.. auch hier muss man ja erstmal die Tastenkombi definieren und dann jedesmal betätigen für den Output-Wechsel. Wird ja bei deiner Methode nicht anders sein. Da der PC ja auch mal ohne Fernseher funktionieren soll sondern nur mit den Monitore, dann mal nur mit einem Monitor  gibt es dann eine erkleckliche Anzahl an Setups und Shortcuts die das dann auch wieder verkomplizieren.

Bei der Konsole falle ich halt nur noch in das Sofa, mache sekundenschnell Wake-Up über den Controller und spiele in der Regel da nahtlos weiter wo ich gerade war.... ging schon bei der ollen PS4 gut.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Schreib gerne rein wie das geht.. sowas suche ich seit Jahren.


Leider hab ich da Probleme das zu reproduzieren, entweder haben die das aus dem NV Tool gänzlich herausgeworfen (möglicherweise wegen Win+G, das macht ja auch etwas in der Art) oder es steht mir nur nicht zur Verfügung weil ich nur ein Ausgabeziel dran habe.


----------



## Toni (11. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> So ganz wenig offtopic inzwischen?
> Oo


Was ist im Vorstellungsthread schon off-topic^^


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Was ist im Vorstellungsthread schon off-topic^^


Kommt halt alles auf die "Vorstellung" (aka Phantasie) an.


----------



## Loosa (11. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seit wann geht es am PC + (!) TV nicht?


Nachdem der Vectrex ein Oszilloskop als Bildschirm verwendete, war das am TV nicht spielbar. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach ja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So einen hatte ich mal. Nicht das erste Modell, aber den Macintosh SE. Inklusive dazugehöriger Tragetasche war das mein erster "Mobilcomputer". Bei MacOS über viele Jahre das Logo aller Startbildschirme. 

Der bei irgendeinem Umzug sang- und klanglos entsorgt wurde. Tut immer noch weh.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Was ist im Vorstellungsthread schon off-topic^^











						Bananenschnecken – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Dann kann Batze immer noch kommen mit: Ich hab's euch doch gesagt!


Ach ich habe gar nichts gesagt.. 
Weiß aber wie es enden wird.
Und @Toni ist da gar nicht mal die Schuldige.
Finde es ja wie gesagt sehr gut das jemand da ist wo man sich zu speziellen Dingen mal hinwenden kann.
Aber das eigentliche Problem, nämlich User Schwund oder eher gesagt User zu bekommen die auch mal länger hier bleiben wird sie nicht ändern können.
Teils gibt es hier in Stunden keine neuen Kommentare im Forum.
Wenn User hier Intern, und dazu zähle ich mich auch, genauso wie ich  @Worrel  oder auch @Bonkic dazu zähle, aber die machen hier mehr für das Forum, eigene All Threads aufmachen würden, und das fast regelmäßig als die gesamte Basis der PCG, dann wäre hier doch schon längst mehr als nur Tot.
Würde man die Main Artikel hier nicht ins Forum verlinken, dann gebe es doch dieses Forum gar nicht mehr. So tot ist es.
Das muss man leider mal sagen.
Was , also was bitte möchte @Toni daran ändern und wie will sie das angehen?
Bestimmt nicht mit ein paar neuen Smilies.
Da kann sie Studiert haben was sie will, aber ohne Erfahrung in der eigentlichen Branche und vor allem vollkommene Handlungsfreiheit nützt das gar nichts. Werbung inclusive für das Forum.
Sie wird hier leider genauso untergehen wie Amboss.
Hier und da ein paar Änderungen, aber Neue User in der Masse und Qualität und das sie auch hier bleiben wird es nicht geben.
Und @Toni ist daran nicht Schuld. Sondern das gesamt Konzept ist schon soweit zerstört das mal eigentlich alles von Grund auf neu machen müsste.
Ich darf mal daran Erinnern, PCG hällt sich immer noch für das zweit Größte Gamer Magazin in Deutschland. Mag sein, im Bereich Forum ist es eher Dritt bis Viert Klassig, teils sogar noch nicht mal Landesliga


Toni schrieb:


> Ich habe Journalismus und Unternehmenskommunikation studiert, war als Freie Journalistin tätig und kenne mich ziemlich gut mit Social Media aus.


Liebe Toni, wenn du denkst dass das reicht um Hier neue User permanent rein zu bringen, da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.
Das ist dann der falsche Job.
Eine solche Foren Struktur hat mit deiner (Guten)Ausbildung rein gar nichts zu tun.
. Ist leider so.
Aber wie gesagt, ich bin gespannt was es bringt und kann dich nur begrüßen.
Bitte nicht Böse sehen, aber ich bin da schon so lange im Geschäft, da muss was ganz anderes her und das ist außerhalb deiner Person und Qualifikation.
Die gesamte Struktur muss sich ändern hier auf PCG und nicht nur das Forum.
Dann könnte es etwas werden.
Man muss da oben endlich mal einen Strich ziehen und sagen, das war es, lasst uns ganz Neu anfangen.
Alles andere ist nur eine Verschleppung und daran wirst auch du nichts ändern können.


----------



## fud1974 (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Alles andere ist nur eine Verschleppung und daran wirst auch du nichts ändern können.



Motivation ist nicht auf deiner Agenda, oder? 

Man kann das ja nun wie immer im Leben zwei- bis dreigeteilt sein.. pessimistisch, optimistisch, oder realistisch, bei letzteren weiß man aber ja immer oft erst später genau ob es realistisch war oder nicht doch eine der beiden anderen Sachen.

Ich denke Toni weiß sehr gut dass sie nur innerhalb gewisser Möglichkeiten was machen kann.. wo ist das schon anders?

Immerhin - und da kommt der Optimist in mir durch - ist das eine der größten Fortschritte für das Forum in den letzten Jahren, und hey, das ist doch was! Hätte ja auch einfach weiter vor sich hinvegetieren können.

Ob es was bringt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber immerhin wurde wieder etwas investiert und Aufwand getrieben, das war nicht unbedingt zu erwarten.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Motivation ist nicht auf deiner Agenda, oder?


Sogar ganz groß.
Ich möchte nur nicht die Illusion rauben.


----------



## Worrel (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Was , also was bitte möchte @Toni daran ändern und wie will sie das angehen?


So, wie sie es bisher macht:

Step 1: Ist Zustand erfassen
Step 2: das Vorhandene auf Vordermann bringen
Hierzu gehört dann das Befragen der Stammkundschaft nach Optimierungsmöglichkeiten. (ua: eben bzgl. der Smiley Auswahl)

Was dann zukünftig kommen kann:

Step 3: Methoden zur Nutzer Aquise konzeptionieren
Step 4: diese durchführen


Verstehe nicht, was das soll, hier ohne faktischen Hintergrund rum zu unken, anstatt sie einfach mal machen zu lassen und sich dann erst zu den zukünftigen (ausbleibenden?) Erfolgen zu äußern, wenn diese tatsächlich stattfinden.

Das macht genausoviel Sinn wie hier eine ernsthafte Diskussion darüber zu führen, ob Brötchen 2 DM kosten dürften, wenn ein Grundeinkommen von 10.000 DM garantiert würde.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2021)

Allgemein gilt doch
#abwarten 

Ich finds einfach schon mal schön, dass Toni "installiert" wurde. So ganz egal scheint diese (?) Community Computec nicht zu sein.

Ist Toni eigentlich auch bei PCGH oder haben die was eigenenes oder gar nix un der Richtung?


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, was das soll, hier ohne faktischen Hintergrund rum zu unken, anstatt sie einfach mal machen zu lassen und sich dann erst zu den zukünftigen (ausbleibenden?) Erfolgen zu äußern, wenn diese tatsächlich stattfinden.


Ich Unke doch nicht.
Finde es doch gut was sie vorhat.
Aber was du da von dir gibst, ja das sind Studien Vorschriften wie man vorgehen sollte.
Ich sehe das anders und sage das eben. Was ist so schlimm daran?
Ja ich weiß du bist eher so Friede Freude Eierkuchen Fan. Viel reden aber am Ende kommt nichts bei raus.
Ich pack die Sache eben immer etwas direkter an. Was ist so schlimm daran?
Wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, man dann liege ich eben falsch, wo ist das Problem?
Dafür gibt es doch das Forum hier.
Ich habe niemanden Beleidigt sondern nur mal Denkanstöße gegeben.
Wenn auch das noch kritisiert wird muss man sich nicht Wundern warum die Leute hier abwandern.
Frag dich mal wieso Top User mit über 40.000 Beiträgen wie Herbboy hier nicht mehr sind und abgewandert sind.
Bestimmt nicht wegen mir allein weil wir uns ab und zu mal gekabbelt haben. 
Es ist doch nur noch eine kleine Auswahl hier und die die Neu kommen bleiben nicht lange. Frag dich mal wieso das so ist?
Das sind Fragen die man nachgehen sollte und nicht Smilies und die die noch da sind. Sondern warum hier nichts los ist.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich Unke doch nicht.
> Ich habe (...) nur mal Denkanstöße gegeben.



soso:


			
				Batze schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wird hier leider genauso untergehen wie Amboss.



wenn du das "denkanstoß" bzw "motivationsrede" nennst, solltest du dringend mal ein dementsprechendes seminar besuchen.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

Ach ja, hau mal wieder einen Satz aus den Content raus.
Ein typischer Bonkic.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist Toni eigentlich auch bei PCGH oder haben die was eigenenes oder gar nix un der Richtung?



Nein, Toni ist nur für uns, also die Gamesgroup-Communities (PCG,GA,VGZ,GZ) zuständig.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein, Toni ist nur für uns, also die Gamesgroup-Communities (PCG,GA,VGZ,GZ) zuständig.


Wäre nett wenn du sagen könntest was GA, VGZ und GZ ist.   
Wenn du es sagst jetzt gleich leuchtet bei mir bestimmt auch die Lampe.
GZ denke ich mal ist Game Zone?
Gibt es echt sowas wie (VGZ)Video Game Zone?
GA, hm G=Game aber das A


----------



## fud1974 (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß du bist eher so Friede Freude Eierkuchen Fan. Viel reden aber am Ende kommt nichts bei raus.



Na ja, aber ist es produktiver da gleich das ganz große Problempaket auf den Tisch zu packen?

Das wird doch genausowenig was bewegen.



Batze schrieb:


> Ich pack die Sache eben immer etwas direkter an. Was ist so schlimm daran?



Was heißt schlimm, aber ich persönlich halte es nicht für sehr produktiv wenn neue Mitstreiter an Bord kommen und man sie quasi begrüßt mit den Worten "... Übrigens: Ich halte eure Aufgabe für nicht lösbar, denn ihr seid von Kräften außerhalb eurer Beeinflussungssphäre zum Scheitern verurteilt!"

Dann braucht man ja nirgendwo mehr anzufangen.

Einfach mal versuchen, scheitern kann man immer noch später ganz in Ruhe...



Batze schrieb:


> Es ist doch nur noch eine kleine Auswahl hier und die die Neu kommen bleiben nicht lange. Frag dich mal wieso das so ist?
> Das sind Fragen die man nachgehen sollte und nicht Smilies und die die noch da sind. Sondern warum hier nichts los ist.



Klein anfangen? Weil man kleine Sachen machen kann, die großen aber momentan "out-of-scope" sind?

Wenn du die Alternativen hast, zumindest "etwas" zu machen, was hier und da ganz nett ist, für die eine oder andere Verbeserung sorgen kann, würdest du es dann nicht machen wollen, auch wenn es erstmal nicht das Grundproblem berührt?
Aber wer weiß, über Umwege führt das dann dazu dass auch das Grundproblem dann wieder angefasst werden kann weil durch die kleinen Maßnahmen sich neue Chancen ergeben haben, wer weiß?

Einfach mal machen lassen.


----------



## Zybba (16. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Einfach mal machen lassen.


Genau das.

Wenn man sich schon in dem Außmaß beteiligen will, dann sollte man imo auch was konstruktives beisteuern.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

Ach man ihr kennt mich doch. Immer geradeaus. Also was wundert es euch.
Ich rede nicht um Ecken und um Heißen Brei rum sondern sage was Sache ist.
Nicht immer schön aber dieses rumeiern ist eben nicht mein Ding.
Das es nicht immer gut ankommt weis ich selbst.
Ändern tue ich mich deshalb aber nicht. Macht ihr ja auch nicht. 
Und ich kann ja auch anders und Wundern sich dann wer da am Micro ist und ich meine jetzt nicht das PodCast Team (Danke dafür Nochmal für die Einladung, war Klasse).


----------



## Zybba (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach man ihr kennt mich doch. Immer geradeaus. Also was wundert es euch.
> Ich rede nicht um Ecken und um Heißen Brei rum sondern sage was Sache ist.
> Nicht immer schön aber dieses rumeiern ist eben nicht mein Ding.
> Das es nicht immer gut ankommt weis ich selbst.
> Ändern tue ich mich deshalb aber nicht. Macht ihr ja auch nicht.


Versteck dich doch nicht nur hinter Rechfertigungsplattitüden sondern gibt mal konkrete Vorschläge, was gemacht werden "muss".
Das wäre doch hilfreicher.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn du sagen könntest was GA, VGZ und GZ ist.
> Wenn du es sagst jetzt gleich leuchtet bei mir bestimmt auch die Lampe.
> GZ denke ich mal ist Game Zone?
> Gibt es echt sowas wie (VGZ)Video Game Zone?
> GA, hm G=Game aber das A


Games Aktuell, Videogameszone, Gamezone


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Versteck dich doch nicht nur hinter Rechfertigungsplattitüden sondern gibt mal konkrete Vorschläge, was gemacht werden "muss".
> Das wäre doch hilfreicher.


Dann fliege ich hier raus.
Es wäre zu radikal und würde erstmal Computec am Anfang richtig Geld kosten. Am Ende aber so wie ich das sehe das einzige was helfen würde.
Denn momentan verschleppt man eben nur das Problem, geht es aber nicht wirklich an.
Im Endeffekt wird sich gar nichts ändern. Was ich aber schon angesprochen habe, es liegt nicht an @Toni oder an einzelnen Personen sondern and der Gesamt Struktur.
Und da oben am Kopf kann man eben nichts ändern. Die kleben am Stuhl.
Schaut euch doch selbst mal die letzten sagen wir mal 10 Jahre hier an.
Viel gerede um den ##### und passiert ist rein gar nichts.
Seht doch einfach mal selbst die Realität. Scheuklappen mal weg und sich trauen.
Okey, manch einer mag es toll finden das wir hier im Stamm so schön alleine und Kaffee trinken sind.  
Ob das die Geldgeber auch so sehen.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann da Batze auf eine Seite schon verstehen.
Man hat sich halt mit einem Ambos damals schon ein wenig den Goodwill der Comm versaut.
Am Anfang wurde viel angerissen (neue Forenstruktur, welche irgendwie dann im Sand verlief, Interaktion....)
Und dann auf einmal nix mehr.

Mal kurz recherchiert.. .davor schein es noch einen Snowborn mit diesem Auftrag gegeben zu haben

Das darf man jetzt allerdings nicht Toni ankreiden und muss HOFFEN, dass das nicht wieder den selben Weg geht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich kann da Batze auf eine Seite schon verstehen.
> Man hat sich halt mit einem Ambos damals schon ein wenig den Goodwill der Comm versaut.
> Am Anfang wurde viel angerissen (neue Forenstruktur, welche irgendwie dann im Sand verlief, Interaktion....)
> Und dann auf einmal nix mehr.
> ...


Wobei ich sagen muss, dass Toni sich jetzt schon besser in die Community integriert, als Amboss das je getan hat, zumindest hatte ich ihn nicht so präsent in Erinnerung. Oder ich habe da eine falsche Erinnerung? 

Aber wir sind hier halt auch ein Haufen alter Säcke und Säckinnen und kommunizieren über eine Plattform, die es in Zeiten anderer sozialer Netzwerke nicht mehr so leicht hat. Das darf man nicht vergessen.


----------



## Zybba (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann fliege ich hier raus.


Red dir das ruhig ein.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn du sagen könntest was GA, VGZ und GZ ist.
> Wenn du es sagst jetzt gleich leuchtet bei mir bestimmt auch die Lampe.
> GZ denke ich mal ist Game Zone?
> Gibt es echt sowas wie (VGZ)Video Game Zone?
> GA, hm G=Game aber das A


Videogameszone ging aus N-Zone, Playzone/Play3 und Xbox-Zone hervor, 2005 oder so.

GA ist die Games Aktuell


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das darf man jetzt allerdings nicht Toni ankreiden und muss HOFFEN, dass das nicht wieder den selben Weg geht.


Also ich kreide Toni erstmal gar nichts an. Die Vorgehensweise ist erstmal eine ganz andere als damals bei Amboss.
Sehr sehr viel sagen wir mal anschleichender und nachfragender. Finde ich gut.
Amboss hat ja damals sofort losgelegt. Wobei ich der Meinung bin das er einen gewissen Auftrag hatte hier unbedingt Multi YT und alles was so gerade In war schnellstens zu implementieren wo PCG alles versäumt hatte.
Das war der Schuss der gewaltig nach hinten los ging.
War ja auch nicht so schlimm. Das schlimme war eigentlich das man uns mit der Hinterlassenschaft bis fast jetzt da allein gelassen hat, trotzt mehrmaliger Erwähnung. Es hat niemanden interessiert. Das war das wirklich schlimme.
Daneben liegen kann jeder mal, aber man muss dann auch aufräumen. Und das ist eben nicht passiert.


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> als Amboss das je getan hat, zumindest hatte ich ihn nicht so präsent in Erinnerung. Oder ich habe da eine falsche Erinnerung?


Das hast du in falscher >Erinnerung. Also die ersten Tage Wochen hat der sich hier echt den Popo aufgerissen.


----------



## arrgh (16. Oktober 2021)

Von Amboss habe ich nichts mitbekommen, war wahrscheinlich vor meiner Zeit. Wenn ich mir aber die Erzählungen bezüglich seines Wirkens hier so durchlese, bekomme ich fast den Eindruck, es handle sich hier um die dunkle Legende eines ominösen Sith-Lords aus längst vergangenen Tagen.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Von Amboss habe ich nichts mitbekommen, war wahrscheinlich vor meiner Zeit. Wenn ich mir aber die Erzählungen bezüglich seines Wirkens hier so durchlese, bekomme ich fast den Eindruck, es handle sich hier um die dunkle Legende eines ominösen Sith-Lords aus längst vergangenen Tagen.


Seine versuche das Universum hier zu verbessern waren jedenfalls Ehrenvoll.
Also seine Absichten waren wirklich von der Macht ergriffen, aber er hatte eben keine Ahnung von Foren und Community Leben. Da gehört mehr dazu als die Jedi Akademie zu besuchen.
Ob das ein Sith Lord auch so sehen würde....? 
In der Sache war er eben ein Padawan.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Von Amboss habe ich nichts mitbekommen, war wahrscheinlich vor meiner Zeit. Wenn ich mir aber die Erzählungen bezüglich seines Wirkens hier so durchlese, bekomme ich fast den Eindruck, es handle sich hier um die dunkle Legende eines ominösen Sith-Lords aus längst vergangenen Tagen.



war eigentlich ein okayer typ, so weit ich das beurteilen kann. hat auch große pläne gehabt und mit einigen umwälzungen tatsächlich begonnen. ein paar monate später war er dann aber urplötzlich weg. ohne ein wort des abschieds, nichts. der ebenfalls erwähnte snowborn, der iirc ebenfalls als community-manager vorgestellt wurde, hat gleich gar nix gemacht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Oktober 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Von Amboss habe ich nichts mitbekommen, war wahrscheinlich vor meiner Zeit. Wenn ich mir aber die Erzählungen bezüglich seines Wirkens hier so durchlese, bekomme ich fast den Eindruck, es handle sich hier um die dunkle Legende eines ominösen Sith-Lords aus längst vergangenen Tagen.


Genau so bekomme ich das auch mit, wobei er wohl einer Jedisith "Kombireligion" angehört haben muß, dem zudem eine "Obrigkeit" immer in die Suppe gespuckt hat. 😜



Bonkic schrieb:


> ein paar monate später war er dann aber urplötzlich weg. ohne ein wort des abschieds, nichts.


Naja ggf. auch nicht schlimmer als die übliche Lobeshymne mit den immer wiederkehrenden Schlagwörtern.
"sucht neue Herausforderungen" "sehr gute Zusammenarbeit" "gegenseitig geschätzt"


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Oktober 2021)

Ok, vielleicht war es sein plötzliches Verschwinden, das diesen Einduck bei mir hinterließ.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> war eigentlich ein okayer typ, so weit ich das beurteilen kann.


War er auch, ganz klar. 
Ich hatte mehrere Gespräche im PN mit ihm und er war da echt sehr Aufgeschlossen und hatte gute Pläne.
Ja und dann war er ganz schnell weg irgendwann, ohne ein Wort ohne nix, einfach weg.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Naja ggf. auch nicht schlimmer als die übliche Lobeshymne mit den immer wiederkehrenden Schlagwörtern.
> "sucht neue Herausforderungen" "sehr gute Zusammenarbeit" "gegenseitig geschätzt"



ein community-manager, der sich nicht mal mit 3 worten bei "seiner" community verabschiedet, kann kein besonders guter community-manager gewesen sein. ist einfach 'ne frage des stils. sein account wird wohl kaum umgehend gelöscht worden sein. dass er einen (hoffentlich) besseren job (bei giants software iirc) angenommen hat, egal wie schnell das ging, wird ihm wohl niemand ernsthaft verübelt haben. 

na ja, lang her. und vor allem hat das alles nix mit seiner nachfolgerin zu tun.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber wir sind hier halt auch ein Haufen alter Säcke und Säckinnen und kommunizieren über eine Plattform, die es in Zeiten anderer sozialer Netzwerke nicht mehr so leicht hat. Das darf man nicht vergessen.


Wie viele Foren darf ich dir nennen wo die Säcke und Säckinnen ebenfalls so wie hier vertreten sind und das vielfache mehr los ist?
Und das ohne den Bonus einer der sagen wir mal stärksten Gamer PC und so weiter dahintersteht.
Wir müssen das nicht mehr Schön reden. Es ist traurig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2021)

Also Snowborn war mehr Experiment als alles andere. Wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, war es eine Kunstfigur des damaligen Kollegen Marc Hatke, der mit seinen Formaten wie Better Together ja allgemein einen sehr Community-fokusierten Ansatz hatte. Dann mit dem Snowborn noch als CM aufzutreten, war halt ein Teil davon. Aber ein richtig als eigene Stelle eingestellter Mensch, war das nie.

Bei Amboss war dann im Grunde das Problem, dass er hier als Social Media Manager eingestellt wurde.
Dass er gleichzeitig noch den Community-Manager für die Foren geben sollte, wurde ihm eher so nebenbei noch aufgedrückt.
Deswegen gab es in dieser Funktion dann auch keinen Nachfolger, weil es diesen Posten so gar nicht gab. Als Social Media Manager wurde er ersetzt.

Dahingehend ist Toni schon anders, da sie explizit für diesen Posten eingestellt wurde, der damit erstmals so auch wirklich als Stelle existiert. Das hat auf jeden Fall schon eine neue Qualität, was das Investment in die Community angeht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass Toni sich jetzt schon besser in die Community integriert, als Amboss das je getan hat, zumindest hatte ich ihn nicht so präsent in Erinnerung. Oder ich habe da eine falsche Erinnerung?


Sagen wir es mal so :
Ich könnte jetzt keine besonders nennenswerte Leistung seinerseits hervorheben das den Status des Forums großartig verbessert hätte.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das hat auf jeden Fall schon eine neue Qualität, was das Investment in die Community angeht.


Qualität hört sich schon mal gut an.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also Snowborn war mehr Experiment als alles andere. Wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, war es eine Kunstfigur des damaligen Kollegen Marc Hatke,


Ach
oO


MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei Amboss war dann im Grunde das Problem, dass er hier als Social Media Manager eingestellt wurde.
> Dass er gleichzeitig noch den Community-Manager für die Foren geben sollte, wurde ihm eher so nebenbei noch aufgedrückt.
> Deswegen gab es in dieser Funktion dann auch keinen Nachfolger, weil es diesen Posten so gar nicht gab. Als Social Media Manager wurde er ersetzt.


Danke für die Aufklärung


MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dahingehend ist Toni schon anders, da sie explizit für diesen Posten eingestellt wurde, der damit erstmals so auch wirklich als Stelle existiert. Das hat auf jeden Fall schon eine neue Qualität, was das Investment in die Community angeht.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt keine besonders nennenswerte Leistung seinerseits hervorheben.


Och doch.
Also das Forum sah vor im anders(gut)aus und nach ihm äääähm eben noch mehr anders.


----------



## fud1974 (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und da oben am Kopf kann man eben nichts ändern. Die kleben am Stuhl.
> Schaut euch doch selbst mal die letzten sagen wir mal 10 Jahre hier an.



Für mich ist einfach der Punkt, dass zwei Sachverhalte hier ganz schön vermischt werden, der Topic-Thread ist "Vorstellung Community-Managerin..", da kann man dann sagen "schön dass du da bist", vielleicht noch "anspruchsvolle Aufgabe weil..", aber das ist es dann auch gewesen, aber es mutiert gleich weiter zu "'problematische Gesamtsituation im Computec Universum, dem deutschen Verlagswesen als solches, die moderne Medienlandschaft international und der Weltfrieden!"

Lasst uns doch einfach mal im kleinen freuen dass es hier etwas Bewegung gibt und nicht gleich wieder das alte - wohlbekannte - Fass aufmachen, das nützt doch jetzt HIER und IN DIESEM Sachverhalt erstmal nix denke ich.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also Snowborn war mehr Experiment als alles andere. Wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, war es eine Kunstfigur des damaligen Kollegen Marc Hatke, der mit seinen Formaten wie Better Together ja allgemein einen sehr Community-fokusierten Ansatz hatte. Dann mit dem Snowborn noch als CM aufzutreten, war halt ein Teil davon. Aber ein richtig als eigene Stelle eingestellter Mensch, war das nie.
> 
> Bei Amboss war dann im Grunde das Problem, dass er hier als Social Media Manager eingestellt wurde.
> Dass er gleichzeitig noch den Community-Manager für die Foren geben sollte, wurde ihm eher so nebenbei noch aufgedrückt.
> Deswegen gab es in dieser Funktion dann auch keinen Nachfolger, weil es diesen Posten so gar nicht gab. Als Social Media Manager wurde er ersetzt.



DAS ist jetzt aber alles schon durchaus interessant.. wurde das jemals so klar und deutlich kommuniziert? Weil das sind alles so Sachen, da hätte ich erwartet das hätte man schon vor Jahren mal erklären können das wie und warum..  also diese eben gerade dargelegten Zusammenhänge. Weil, wie man sieht, die Community ist ja schon interessiert was sowas angeht.

Die Details sind was anderes... Ich persönlich würde ja keinem ankreiden wenn er plötzlich weg ist.. schließlich ist das immer noch was, was im "inneren" einer Unternehmung/Organisation passiert, und manchmal ist halt einfach Schluß, geht halt letztlich auch nur die unmittelbar Beteiligten was an.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie viele Foren darf ich dir nennen wo die Säcke und Säckinnen ebenfalls so wie hier vertreten sind und das vielfache mehr los ist?
> Und das ohne den Bonus einer der sagen wir mal stärksten Gamer PC und so weiter dahintersteht.
> Wir müssen das nicht mehr Schön reden. Es ist traurig.


Da gibt es sicher welche. In Bezug auf den PC würden mir zwei einfallen, in denen ich selbst nicht aktiv bin. Ist halt die Frage, wieviel Zuwachs es dort gibt und wieviel der Aktivitäten sich da ebenfalls aus Stammusern ergeben, die aber vielleicht noch zahlreicher sind, als hier.

Aber ja, das führt hier nun eventuell zu weit.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also Snowborn war mehr Experiment als alles andere. Wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, war es eine Kunstfigur...



oh wow.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also Snowborn war mehr Experiment als alles andere. Wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, war es eine Kunstfigur .....


Bin da bei Bonkic. Also hört sich bissel nach antesten und verarsche an um mal anzutesten wie weit man gehen kann.
Schön das sowas nach Jahren mal rauskommt.
Bringt aber kein gutes Bild. Gar nicht gut. Aber schön eben das man sowas mal erfährt.
Ganz ehrlich, starker Tobak ist das was du da sagst. Da muss man echt erstmal ein wow liegen lassen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2021)

Es war eher eine gut gemeinte Idee eines engagierten Redakteurs, die leider mangels Unterstützung dann zwangsläufig versandet ist.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Für mich ist einfach der Punkt, dass zwei Sachverhalte hier ganz schön vermischt werden, der Topic-Thread ist "Vorstellung Community-Managerin..", da kann man dann sagen "schön dass du da bist", vielleicht noch "anspruchsvolle Aufgabe weil..", aber das ist es dann auch gewesen, aber es mutiert gleich weiter zu "'problematische Gesamtsituation im Computec Universum, dem deutschen Verlagswesen als solches, die moderne Medienlandschaft international und der Weltfrieden!"
> ...


He!
Ich hab schon vor ein paar Einträgen geschrieben, dass wir uns ein wenig vom Thema abschweifen, wurde da aber zurückgepfiffen.... 

Aber wem mMn auch ein kleiner (?) Dank gehört, ist Matthias.
Er ist hier auch regelmässig, bzw sogar of aktiv.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es war eher eine gut gemeinte Idee eines engagierten Redakteurs, die leider mangels Unterstützung dann zwangsläufig versandet ist.


Ist ja verjährt. Also du brauchst dich gar nicht rausreden.  
Schön ist aber was anderes.
Lassen wir alte Laichen aber liegen. Muss man nicht weiter drauf rumtreten.
2,3,4 Leute haben das hier gelesen und gut ist .


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2021)

Wer laicht denn hier ab?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber wem mMn auch ein kleiner (?) Dank gehört, ist Matthias.
> Er ist hier auch regelmässig, bzw sogar of aktiv.


Er ist so ziemlich der einzige in diesem Punkt. Abseits von News, Kolumnen und Tests wo sich der/die jeweilige Autor(in) noch etwas einbringt.

Aber gut, Redakteure haben - und das verstehe ich vollkommen - auch einen Job abseits des Forums zu erledigen. Da kann niemand 24 Stunden am Tag im Forum bereitstehen. Mit Toni ist ja schonmal ein guter Anstoß gegeben mehr Leben und den Zwischenkontakt Forenuser - PCG-Teamangehörige zu generieren.

Lasst dem Mädel die Zeit sich zu beweisen und hier was Sichtbares auf die Beine zu stellen. Kann ja nur aufwärts gehen.


McDrake schrieb:


> Wer laicht denn hier ab?


Bitte hierauf nicht antworten. Niveauabfall-Gefahr.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bitte hierauf nicht antworten. Niveauabfall-Gefahr.


Hahahaha, der war gut...  


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Lasst dem Mädel die Zeit sich zu beweisen und hier was Sichtbares auf die Beine zu stellen.


Jaaa, hat ja noch Welpenschutz...


----------



## Worrel (16. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dann mit dem Snowborn noch als CM aufzutreten, ...


Snow-was?

Hab ich nie was von mitbekommen.


----------



## Abstergo (22. Oktober 2021)

Sehr ausführliche Vorstellung, ich finde es gut das der Posten wieder besetzt ist.
Guten Start und viel Erfolg für deine Vorhaben wünsche ich dir!


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2021)

Dann will ich auch mal hallo sagen und willkommen hier in der Community 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon gespannt, was sich in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten ändern wird.


----------



## McDrake (29. Oktober 2021)

Mal einfach so eine grundlegende Frage:
Hast Du @Toni das Gefühl, dass Dein Profilbild als Community Managerin zu "trist" war fürs Forum... oder da Bild aus dem Forum zu Hipp fürs offizielle Bild?


----------



## Toni (30. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mal einfach so eine grundlegende Frage:
> Hast Du @Toni das Gefühl, dass Dein Profilbild als Community Managerin zu "trist" war fürs Forum... oder da Bild aus dem Forum zu Hipp fürs offizielle Bild?


hihi, nein^^ Das Bild auf der Website ist noch aus meiner Praktizeit und ich habe mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, wie ich es ändern kann^^ Das im Forum ist ein aktuelleres Bild, das ich so mal auf Instagram gepostet habe und deswegen in meiner Handygalerie weiter oben war  
Aber auf der Website will ich irgendwann nochmal ändern


----------



## TobiasHartlehnert (2. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> hihi, nein^^ Das Bild auf der Website ist noch aus meiner Praktizeit und ich habe mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, wie ich es ändern kann^^


Insider-Tipp: klick mal in der CBOX rechs oben auf deinen Benutzernamen ^^


----------



## fud1974 (2. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> hihi, nein^^ Das Bild auf der Website ist noch aus meiner Praktizeit und ich habe mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, wie ich es ändern kann^^ Das im Forum ist ein aktuelleres Bild, das ich so mal auf Instagram gepostet habe und deswegen in meiner Handygalerie weiter oben war
> Aber auf der Website will ich irgendwann nochmal ändern



Ich glaube das Erstaunen ist hier unsererseits auch eher damit begründet dass die Auswahl des Profilbildes gerade auch für eine Position mit so viel "Außenwirkung" so "hemdsärmelig" passiert.. aka "... war in meiner Handygalerie weiter oben".

Wenn man überlegt dass man "damals" (tm) die Redakteure extra in ein Fotostudio packte alleine um die "Wertungsgesichter" aufzunehmen..... aber lass mich nicht von Zeiten von vor dem Krieg anfangen.


----------



## Toni (2. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Erstaunen ist hier unsererseits auch eher damit begründet dass die Auswahl des Profilbildes gerade auch für eine Position mit so viel "Außenwirkung" so "hemdsärmelig" passiert.. aka "... war in meiner Handygalerie weiter oben".
> 
> Wenn man überlegt dass man "damals" (tm) die Redakteure extra in ein Fotostudio packte alleine um die "Wertungsgesichter" aufzunehmen..... aber lass mich nicht von Zeiten von vor dem Krieg anfangen.


na, das Forum ist ja dennoch ein Ort, an dem man sich in seinem Profilbild relativ frei entfalten darf  Bei dem Bild online haben auch viele nicht so gestellte Bilder und das, was man von mir sieht, ist halt schon sehr steif (zudem mein Bewerbungsfoto)  Jetzt, wo ich weiß, wie das geht, werde ich es bei gegebener Zeit ändern^^ Denke da die meiste Zeit nicht dran


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2021)

... mir brennts ja echt unter den Fingernägeln und mich wunderts, dass Nyx hier noch nicht nach mir gerufen hat.


----------



## Strauchritter (2. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... mir brennts ja echt unter den Fingernägeln und mich wunderts, dass Nyx hier noch nicht nach mir gerufen hat.


Selbst ihr Schweigen ruft dich auf den Plan 😬🤗


----------



## fud1974 (2. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> na, das Forum ist ja dennoch ein Ort, an dem man sich in seinem Profilbild relativ frei entfalten darf  Bei dem Bild online haben auch viele nicht so gestellte Bilder und das, was man von mir sieht, ist halt schon sehr steif (zudem mein Bewerbungsfoto)  Jetzt, wo ich weiß, wie das geht, werde ich es bei gegebener Zeit ändern^^ Denke da die meiste Zeit nicht dran



Ist jetzt auch kein großes Ding, fiel halt auf!


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2022)

@Toni  will ja wirklich nicht unken oder batz(e)ig rüberkommen, aber wirklich viel getan hat sich in den letzten 12 monaten jetzt ja nicht community-mäßig, oder? 
ganz im gegenteil ist jetzt nochmal (viel) weniger los. das forum ist inzwischen quasi komplett tot.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Oktober 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ganz im gegenteil ist jetzt nochmal (viel) weniger los. das forum ist inzwischen quasi komplett tot.


Erleichtert das nicht die Arbeit eines Community-Managers?
Also alles richtig gemacht... 

Aber vielleicht hatten McDrake und MichaelG einfach multiple Accounts hier, seit dem die beiden hier abgegangen sind, ist es nochmals enorm ruhiger geworden. Oder lag das doch an den tollen Unterhaltungsnews. 

Eins dürfen wir jedoch festhalten: Batze hatte recht!


----------



## Zybba (19. Oktober 2022)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Eins dürfen wir jedoch festhalten: Batze hatte recht!


Er hat ja sehr viel vom Stapel gelassen. Aber irgendwann hatte er wohl auch mal mit irgendwas recht.


----------



## Vordack (19. Oktober 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @Toni  will ja wirklich nicht unken oder batz(e)ig rüberkommen, aber wirklich viel getan hat sich in den letzten 12 monaten jetzt ja nicht community-mäßig, oder?
> ganz im gegenteil ist jetzt nochmal (viel) weniger los. das forum ist inzwischen quasi komplett tot.


Du weisst doch, diese Buerokratie


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @Toni  will ja wirklich nicht unken oder batz(e)ig rüberkommen, aber wirklich viel getan hat sich in den letzten 12 monaten jetzt ja nicht community-mäßig, oder?
> ganz im gegenteil ist jetzt nochmal (viel) weniger los. das forum ist inzwischen quasi komplett tot.


Denkst du, dass das auslagern der meisten Trash News damit zu tun hat?
Ich weiß nicht, ob die mehr Interaktion gefördert hatten.


----------



## MatSch (20. Oktober 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Denkst du, dass das auslagern der meisten Trash News damit zu tun hat?
> Ich weiß nicht, ob die mehr Interaktion gefördert hatten.


 Mehr Amouranth bitte


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2022)

Toni hat gerade Urlaub, möchte ich nur anmerken nicht dass Fragen kommen warum antworten nicht so bald kommen werden.


----------



## Toni (31. Oktober 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @Toni  will ja wirklich nicht unken oder batz(e)ig rüberkommen, aber wirklich viel getan hat sich in den letzten 12 monaten jetzt ja nicht community-mäßig, oder?
> ganz im gegenteil ist jetzt nochmal (viel) weniger los. das forum ist inzwischen quasi komplett tot.


Keine Sorge, Kritik darf ja immer angebracht werden 

Um es offen zu sagen, gegen die Abgänge konnte ich, ehrlich gesagt, wenig tun, weil sie aus Gründen entstanden sind, die ich nicht direkt zu verändern vermag. Ich gebe Kritik weiter in die Redaktion und versuche für euch auch Druck zu machen, muss euch aber auch die Antworten so geben, wie ich sie bekomme

Ich versuche im Hintergrund so ein wenig die Bahnen zu lenken, dass zukünftige Entscheidungen im Sinne der Community und des Forums getroffen werden, wobei das natürlich auch nicht immer das Selbe ist, wir haben ja noch andere Communitys auf anderen Plattformen. Manche Inhalte lassen sich dann aber nicht unbedingt schön übertragen, weil das Forum das nicht hergibt. 

Unsere Redakteure sind stellenweise ja zum Glück auch mal aktiver, aber so wahnsinnig viel Spielraum existiert halt nicht. User Reviews und ähnliche Vorschläge, wurden schon abgewiesen, weil sie einfach nicht arbeitszeittechnisch wirklich umsetzbar sind.

Aber einen Dialog hierüber ist definitiv nicht falsch und Wünsche nehme ich gerne an und trage sie auch weiter


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, Kritik darf ja immer angebracht werden
> 
> Um es offen zu sagen, gegen die Abgänge konnte ich, ehrlich gesagt, wenig tun, weil sie aus Gründen entstanden sind, die ich nicht direkt zu verändern vermag. Ich gebe Kritik weiter in die Redaktion und versuche für euch auch Druck zu machen, muss euch aber auch die Antworten so geben, wie ich sie bekomme
> 
> ...



danke für die antwort zunächst mal.
mir ging es gar nicht so sehr um die abgänge. die werden ihre gründe gehabt haben (oder auch nicht). 

ich vermisse eher irgendwelche veränderungen oder neuerungen, insbesondere am forum. da sollte doch einiges passieren, jedenfalls hatte ich das damals so verstanden. natürlich letzten endes mit dem ziel hier mal wieder mehr leben in die bude zu bringen. siehe bspw hier: da ist die rede von "sachen", die schon länger "in überlegung" wären und sogar "größeren projekten". aber zumindest mal auf den ersten (und eigentlich auch 2ten und 3ten) blick hat sich diesbezüglich wirklich rein gar nix getan.


----------



## Toni (31. Oktober 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich vermisse eher irgendwelche veränderungen oder neuerungen, insbesondere am forum. da sollte doch einiges passieren, jedenfalls hatte ich das damals so verstanden. natürlich letzten endes mit dem ziel hier mal wieder mehr leben in die bude zu bringen. siehe bspw hier: da ist die rede von "sachen", die schon länger "in überlegung" wären und sogar "größeren projekten". aber zumindest mal auf den ersten (und eigentlich auch 2ten und 3ten) blick hat sich diesbezüglich wirklich rein gar nix getan.


Die existieren auch noch^^ Aber wir strukturieren auch an anderer Stelle immer Mal wieder um, da ist an der Stelle nur wenig zu machen

Zur Orientierung: Wir reden bei den Projekten von Arbeitsleistung, die entweder sehr teuer sind und extern nicht so geil wären oder intern gestemmt werden müssen. Da wir ein überschaubares Team sind und immer wieder dringendere Sachen reingeschoben werden (zum Beispiel einfach der Support der Website) Handelt es sich bei den genannten (zugegebenermaßen ominösen) "Sachen" um Dinge, die vielleicht in ein paar Jahren fertig sind


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Die existieren auch noch^^ Aber wir strukturieren auch an anderer Stelle immer Mal wieder um, da ist an der Stelle nur wenig zu machen
> 
> Zur Orientierung: Wir reden bei den Projekten von Arbeitsleistung, die entweder sehr teuer sind und extern nicht so geil wären oder intern gestemmt werden müssen. Da wir ein überschaubares Team sind und immer wieder dringendere Sachen reingeschoben werden (zum Beispiel einfach der Support der Website) Handelt es sich bei den genannten (zugegebenermaßen ominösen) "Sachen" um Dinge, die vielleicht in ein paar Jahren fertig sind




hm, ok.
hatte ich bei deinem amtsantritt ehrlich gesagt irgendwie anders verstanden, muss ich gestehen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## McTrevor (31. Oktober 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, ok.
> hatte ich bei deinem amtsantritt ehrlich gesagt irgendwie anders verstanden, muss ich gestehen. 🤷‍♂️


Wenn jugendlicher Elan an der Realität des Arbeitsalltags zerschellt.


----------



## fud1974 (31. Oktober 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hatte ich bei deinem amtsantritt ehrlich gesagt irgendwie anders verstanden, muss ich gestehen. 🤷‍♂️




.. Nun...



McTrevor schrieb:


> Wenn jugendlicher Elan an der Realität des Arbeitsalltags zerschellt.



.. This (vermutlich).

Es gibt halt "Realitäten".

Das Problem ist halt nur, da muss man mal realistisch sein, dass die Sachen die vielleicht "in ein paar Jahren" fertig sind, vielleicht nie fertig werden, weil dann oft Verantwortliche (und operativ tätige) ganz woanders sind im Unternehmen oder auch ganz weg so dass sich das von selbst erledigt. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal. Nicht nur im hier vorliegenden Falle, kennt der eine oder andere ja auch bestimmt aus dem eigenen Umfeld.


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> .. Nun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist der Wille der zaehlt und der war da


----------



## arrgh (1. November 2022)

Keine Ahnung wieso, aber aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen muss ich grad an den Batze denken 🤷


----------

